# ...i tota la pesca



## Mph redux

Hola, 

Aquesta setmana, una de les paraules-frases del "rodamots" era: 
"i tota la pesca"

Crec que no es diu molt però és una frase que m'encanta.
Sabeu d'on pot venir?

Per cert, a la traducció catalana de la novel·la "the catcher in the rye" ho diu molt. Els que heu llegit el llibre en anglès, suposareu que és la traducció directe de "and all". 

Salutacions, 

mph


----------



## brau

Jo a València la sent prou, però sempre en castellà, mai en català. A València ciutat l'he sentida a vegades, i crec que a les zones castellanoparlants del PV és prou comú, almenys tinc una companya de Requena que no para de dir-ho. No sabia que fóra correcta en català.


----------



## Mph redux

brau said:


> Jo a València la sent prou, però sempre en castellà, mai en català. A València ciutat l'he sentida a vegades, i crec que a les zones castellanoparlants del PV és prou comú, almenys tinc una companya de Requena que no para de dir-ho. No sabia que fóra correcta en català.


doncs és curiós perquè jo no sabia que fóra correcta en castellà!


----------



## zazap

brau said:


> Jo a València la sent prou, però sempre en castellà, mai en català. A València ciutat l'he sentida a vegades, i crec que a les zones castellanoparlants del PV és prou comú, almenys tinc una companya de Requena que no para de dir-ho. No sabia que fóra correcta en català.


Sí, jo també l'he sentida per ací en castellà.


----------



## ajohan

Aquí al Baix Llobregat no sento gaire "y toda la pesca" en castellà però tinc un amic d'aquests que podem denominar com "molt català" ja que no parla castellà mai (ni amb els nouvinguts) i la seva frase preferida és precisament "i tota la pesca"


----------



## betulina

Hola,

Ara he tingut un creuament de cables important. Jo estava com en Mph, no sabia que era correcte en castellà. Buscant buscant, ho he trobat en un "artículo enmendado" del diccionari de la RAE:



> *y toda la **~**.* * 1.     * expr. coloq. Y todo lo que de ordinario acompaña a lo nombrado. U. en una enumeración para sustituir su parte final y evitar detallarla. _Hubo una gran fiesta con champán y toda la pesca._ _Hay que limpiarlo, restaurarlo y toda la pesca._
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _



...Però no ho trobo en català.  Ho he buscat al bilingüe i al castellà-català diu "y toda la pesca" - "i tota la resta" / "i tota la patuleia" (per a persones). Estrany, molt estrany, no està acceptat en català, doncs? És un castellanisme?  Seguiré buscant...


----------



## Mph redux

betulina said:


> ...Però no ho trobo en català.  Ho he buscat al bilingüe i al castellà-català diu "y toda la pesca" - "i tota la resta" / "i tota la patuleia" (per a persones). Estrany, molt estrany, no està acceptat en català, doncs? És un castellanisme?  Seguiré buscant...


hola betulina, 
entra a la genial pàgina "rodamots" i busca Juny del 2007, hi ha la descripció. (no puc posar l'enllaç perquè encara no tinc el privilegi)



slts
mph


----------



## betulina

http://www.rodamots.com/mot_cerca_resultat.asp?nm=1847 

Sí, sóc conscient que es fa servir (jo mateixa, vaja), el que em sorprèn és que no surti en cap lloc "normatiu/oficial/etc.". 

Suposo que tot això respon a la teva pregunta inicial, Mph, que deu venir del castellà.

Salut!


----------



## ernest_

També passa el mateix amb "això és xauxa". Em pensava que era una expressió catalana, fins que em vaig trobar un que havia estat a la legió espanyola, que no parlava ni un borrall de català, i un dia em diu "eso es jauja". Primer em pensava que ho deuria haver adaptat del català, però ho vaig mirar al diccionari i és al revés, ve del castellà. Per cert que aquest també dia "voy a _enchegar_ el coche", que això sí que no existeix en castellà.

I un cosa, en anglès col·loquial vés amb compte perquè "and all" significa "també" i no "i tot". Hi ha gent que ho diu molt. Per exemple: "She lights up a fag. Her mate does and all" (=Ella encén un cigarret. La seva amiga també).


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> Per cert, a la traducció catalana de la novel·la "the catcher in the rye" ho diu molt. Els que heu llegit el llibre en anglès, suposareu que és la traducció directe de "and all".


 


ernest_ said:


> I un cosa, en anglès col·loquial vés amb compte perquè "and all" significa "també" i no "i tot". Hi ha gent que ho diu molt. Per exemple: "She lights up a fag. Her mate does and all" (=Ella encén un cigarret. La seva amiga també).


 
Mph,

si ens transcrius un exemple del _Guardià_ amb *i tota la pesca* i ens indiques on és, podem cercar com ho va posar Salinger a l'original.

TPS


----------



## Mph redux

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Mph,
> 
> si ens transcrius un exemple del _Guardià_ amb *i tota la pesca* i ens indiques on és, podem cercar com ho va posar Salinger a l'original.
> 
> TPS


vaja, no et puc ajudar perquè no la tinc aquí, cap de les dues versions. Jo la vaig llegir fa molts anys en anglès i vaig notar que el protagonista sempre deia "and all" ( i per cert, se'm va enganxar!) anys més tard, em van dir que a la versió catalana, ho tradueixen com a "i tota la pesca".


----------



## Mph redux

ernest_ said:


> I un cosa, en anglès col·loquial vés amb compte perquè "and all" significa "també" i no "i tot". Hi ha gent que ho diu molt. Per exemple: "She lights up a fag. Her mate does and all" (=Ella encén un cigarret. La seva amiga també).


bé, aquí podríem discutir una mica, no dic que no tinguis raó però la forma col·loquial és la que definitívament usa Salinger al seu llibre. he trobat una pàgina de "quotes", vaig a fer-hi una ullada.
Crec que la majoria de les vegades es podria traduïr com "i tota la pesca"...què en penseu?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> vaja, no et puc ajudar perquè no la tinc aquí, cap de les dues versions. Jo la vaig llegir fa molts anys en anglès i vaig notar que el protagonista sempre deia "and all" ( i per cert, se'm va enganxar!) anys més tard, em van dir que a la versió catalana, ho tradueixen com a "i tota la pesca".


 
Jo recordo molt allò de "phoney" y "corny". Aquest vespre li donaré una ulladeta, a veure amb què em torna a sorprendre l'amic Holden.


----------



## ernest_

Mph redux said:


> bé, aquí podríem discutir una mica, no dic que no tinguis raó però la forma col·loquial és la que definitívament usa Salinger al seu llibre. he trobat una pàgina de "quotes", vaig a fer-hi una ullada.
> Crec que la majoria de les vegades es podria traduïr com "i tota la pesca"...què en penseu?



Aquest Salinger deu ser americà, llavors és diferent. Però en anglès d'Escòcia (i crec que també d'Anglaterra) sembla com si fos sinònim de "as well" (=també); he trobat uns exemples:

It's mainly office workers n that, but a few tourists n aw.
Ah nods tae the blonde bird n she does tae me n aw.
Hur eyes waterin. She's sortay laughin a wee bit n aw but.

En canvi n'hi ha altres que sembla simplement com un afegit, de l'estil "i tal".

Ah'm no comin then, she says, n she's no fuckin jokin n aw.
Eh's a year aulder than me, but eh looks young n aw.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

ernest_ said:


> Aquest Salinger deu ser americà, llavors és diferent.
> 
> En canvi n'hi ha altres que sembla simplement com un afegit, de l'estil "i tal".
> 
> Ah'm no comin then, she says, n she's no fuckin jokin n aw.
> Eh's a year aulder than me, but eh looks young n aw.


 
Ernest, compte, que Salinger són PALABRAS MAYORES, com diuen en castellà. Ho dic pel comentari "d'aquest"... : Salinger

I sí: em fa tot l'efecte que "tota la pesca" com ho comenta el company Redux és aquest "an all" d'aquests exemples que t'he copiat.


----------



## ajohan

Com diu l'Ernest al nort d'Anglaterra es diu "'n all" amb el significat de 'també' però sospito que és de la gent gran. Els meus avis ho deien però els meus pares no.


----------



## ernest_

ajohan said:


> Com diu l'Ernest al nort d'Anglaterra es diu "'n all" amb el significat de 'també' però sospito que és de la gent gran. Els meus avis ho deien però els meus pares no.



Doncs jo em creia que ho deien els adolescents! Però pot ser, em sembla que a Escòcia hi ha moltes expressions en ús que al sud es consideren arcaiques.


----------



## Mph redux

ara que hi penso!!!

"and all" es podria traduïr bàsicament com a: "i tal" . Ho dic pels comentaris referents a "the catcher in the rye".
Crec que té més sentit però no se fins a quin punt és molt correcte des d'un punt de vista normatiu.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Mph redux said:


> ara que hi penso!!!
> 
> "and all" es podria traduïr bàsicament com a: "i tal" . Ho dic pels comentaris referents a "the catcher in the rye".
> Crec que té més sentit però no se fins a quin punt és molt correcte des d'un punt de vista normatiu.


 
No hi vull posar la mà al foc, perquè ara vaig amb presses i no en puc fer cap consulta; però em fa l'efecte que no seria normatiu, Mph redux, de la mateixa manera que tampoc és normatiu el "Què tal?" (i mira que es fa anar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------

